# Sudden onset D comes and goes



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello everyone:I have returned. I used to post in the IBD forum, but have been diagnosed with IBS.It has been under control ever since I started taking Caltrate back in September. Almost two weeks ago ago, I started getting a sudden onset of severe diarrhea. It lasted for three days, went away and came back. Now it comes and goes in the blink of an eye. One moment, I'll be feeling fine; the next, I'll be feeling awful. The longest it lasted last week was a day-and-a-half; now it lasts about anywhere from five minutes to a half an hour.The stools are explosive and watery. I had extreme nausea during the day-and-a-half long episode; so intense that the doc put me on an anti-nausea pill that they give to cancer patients.Yesterday I had three episodes during the day, and four in the night.I turned in my stool samples Thursday morning but have not heard back.Has anybody experienced this before? Does anybody have any idea what could be causing this sudden onset diarrhea?Is this typical of IBS? Especially when it's been under control without a problem for months?Thanks a bunch!A.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, When you said "in the night", did you mean the D woke you up at night? If D or pain wakes you up at night and disturbs your sleep, that's a red flag symptom indicating that it may not be IBS. But if your sleep is not disturbed, then it sounds still like IBS and sounds like you're in a bad flare up.It seems that your D is really frequent -- I've only had explosive watery D every 5 min (with nausea and volmitting) when I had food poisoning/possible bacteria infection recently -- but all this went away with a course of antibiotics and I've now returned to my usual IBS self. So if this has never been your pattern, you might want to mention how things have changed to your dr. And when you say severe nausea, do you also have vomitting? If yes, then that's also a red flag. Have you taken your temperature? Fever usually indicates an infection.Cherrie


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Cherrie!Thank you for your response. I've had my temp taken twice and both times it's been 99 degrees. The D that I had late at night didn't wake me up out of a sound sleep; it was just late at night.My stool tests came back normal. The doc at the Urgent Care who ordered them advised me to call my GI doc. After playing phone-tag for a few days, I finally spoke to a nurse. I told her my symptoms -- which have gotten more intense as of late -- and she had the nurse practitioner for my GI doc call me. I told the NP my symptoms. She ordered bloodwork and more stool samples, and advised me to take FiberCon 2X a day (twice with breakfast and twice with dinner).Blood was drawn at the lab and I will probably do the other thing tomorrow morning (lab is open till noon).The nurse told me to call if my symptoms get worse. Otherwise, I won't be seen until March 4th, unless my labs come back abnormal.I'll keep you posted.Best,A.


----------



## Ravenous (Oct 25, 2007)

Check out my post here regarding the clinical trial I am in. After taking the study drug for 6 months I can happily report that I am symptom free and have my life back. If Averapamil is approved, and I think it will be, look for it to be on the market around 2010. There is hope. For now, try loperamide it is the only hope for most here.


----------

